

BitFury Pulls 1PH/s of Mining Power from Ghash.io Amid Bitcoin Community Uproar - sillysaurus3
http://www.coindesk.com/bitfury-pulls-power-ghash-community-uproar/

======
sillysaurus3
_" Ghash.io accounted for roughly 48% of the bitcoin network’s total hashing
power"_

As time goes on, >51% control over hashing power becomes inevitable due to
specialization of technology.

By the way,
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/) is going
completely nuts right now over this. The frontpage has about a dozen selfposts
of people freaking out about a 51% attack.

~~~
wmf
_As time goes on, >51% control over hashing power becomes inevitable due to
specialization of technology._

Why? Which technology?

